# Black Walnut Bowl again … and what a difference!!!



## TXMoon (Sep 17, 2019)

First off, I want to thank everyone on the Wood Barter’s Woodturner’s Forum, the Facebook Group Woodturners Journal, and a video by Mike Waldt on how to sand a turned piece for all the help, and VERY useful information on how to sand and finish a bowl properly. I really cannot thank you all enough.

On the way home tonight, I bought an inertial sander recommended by Mike Waldt and followed the instructions everyone gave by starting over with 8o grit and sanding down all the previous finishes and imperfections. After that I blasted the piece with compressed air, then wiped the bowl down with DNA until the paper towel stopped removing sawdust residue. Then repeated this process with 100, 180, 240, and 600 grit (I didn’t have any 2” 400 grit). Once done with that I wiped the bowl down with a Maylans Cellulose Sanding Sealer (3:1 SS to DNA) using a paper towel rather than brushing it on full strength as I have previously. Once that dried, I followed the directions on the Yorkshire Grit pamphlet giving the bowl a final micro-grit “sanding”, then two coats of Hampshire Sheen paste wax. Ack’s paste, and polish were recommended but haven’t arrived yet, so I will use them on other Black Walnut bowl I am going to refinish following this process once it gets in.

And what a difference a day, the right tools, and a heap of knowledge makes. You can see by the photos the bowl is, IMHO perfect. A great shine, smooth as silk, and no marks, tearout, or rough spots. And I think it’s even brighter and shows of all the grain better too!

Again, thank everyone for being so friendly and helpful

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Rocking RP (Sep 17, 2019)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow....that looks fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 17, 2019)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 17, 2019)

Terrific job. Sounds like it took a bit of effort (I'm not surprised) but was well worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 17, 2019)

Cool. I might have to give that a try......... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2019)

Congrats! Sometimes it just takes that extra little bit of effort... Beautiful! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 17, 2019)

phinds said:


> Terrific job. Sounds like it took a bit of effort (I'm not surprised) but was well worth it.


It was. I knew it was all operator error and I am glad I didn't just give up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2019)

Great job Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry @TXMoon Kevin, you aren’t the only one that just gained a heap of knowledge and new techniques!! Thanks for putting your work out there like this and asking the question. I have to admit, occasionally I get stubborn and don’t ask........

Thanks for sharing, I certainly appreciate it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 17, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Sorry @TXMoon Kevin, you aren’t the only one that just gained a heap of knowledge and new techniques!! Thanks for putting your work out there like this and asking the question. I have to admit, occasionally I get stubborn and don’t ask........
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I certainly appreciate it.


Thank you, I am happy I am not the only one it helped then. Win/Win!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Fantastic result! Well worth the extra effort.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

Amazing... very good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 17, 2019)

Learning experience for many of us. Way to stick with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks great,thanks for the extra effort,I’ll have to pick up one of those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks good! Also, good on you for going back and making it right!! Many turners fall short when it comes to that... sure they can turn it but they sure cant get rid of their tool Mark's, sanding Mark's, finish problems etc. It only gets easier when done right from the start!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 18, 2019)

I expected that you would not have been satisfied with the finish and would find a way. A true artesian does research, asks questions and does not mind the extra effort to create a masterpiece. Glad to see you are getting to the next level and before you know it, you will be a master craftsman that others come to for advice. Keep up the great work. 

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 18, 2019)

Foot Patrol said:


> I expected that you would not have been satisfied with the finish and would find a way. A true artesian does research, asks questions and does not mind the extra effort to create a masterpiece. Glad to see you are getting to the next level and before you know it, you will be a master craftsman that others come to for advice. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Scott


Thank you Brother! I hope that one day my turning can be as good as your knives.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 18, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Thank you Brother! I hope that one day my turning can be as good as your knives.



It won't take long as fast as you are moving up the levels. I love to watch the progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2019)

Gorgeous! Too much beauty in that wood to settle for less than a stellar finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

